# OSHA Safety Training



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

How many of you guys have gone through OSHA safety training? When I worked as a construction manager at Lennar Homes I had to go through safety training and it was worth the time spent.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I went to the Free 10 Hour course this past spring sponsored by the NRCA and yes, I too felt it was well worth it.

If they offer it again, I will gladly attend. (For Free)

Ed


----------



## BornaRoofer (Oct 28, 2008)

Ive gone through it twice so far. I learned enough to make it worthwhile both times.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

I went twice and thought it to be pretty much a waste of my time. Its driven by the white collar insurance company bureaucrats.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

I have been through many classes through out the years, none recently tho.

They have so much to offer on thier website now that I haven't felt the need for a class.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

10 Hour Card Holder.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

This has really raised my saftey awareness. In fact tommorow I will don not only my saftey harness but my goggles,hard hat and jock strap as well. I will send in a pic.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

NRCA 10 hour, plus their miscellaneous printed saftey literature.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes And how many were safer due to the cute littlle OSHA 10 card ?
Its common sence is it not ? more jobs for white collar bureaucrats .


----------



## RoofingSafety (Oct 5, 2009)

Is this safety training specific to roofing or does it cover a broad range of jobs? How do you find out about courses in your area? How long does the class certificate lastn before you have to renew it?


----------



## phalanx (Oct 29, 2010)

RoofingSafety said:


> Is this safety training specific to roofing or does it cover a broad range of jobs? How do you find out about courses in your area? How long does the class certificate lastn before you have to renew it?


You need to find safety training specific to roofing work. All OSHA 10 Hour Construction courses are general in nature. You get one hour per topic. One hour in fall protection is not enough time to be specific enough for roofers. It helps, but it doesn't go far enough. I know this because I am an authorized OSHA outreach trainer.

OSHA 10 Hour certificates (cards) are good forever. However, we all tend to forget what we learn over time. It is a good idea to repeat the training periodically to refresh your memory.

At least one other person suggested looking for NRCA courses. They are specifically for roofers and the NRCA has excellent safety courses. You have to be a member of the association to get a reduced price, otherwise you are paying retail.

To the others who got nothing out of safety training: 

You get exactly what you put into it. If you are not motivated to work safely, then you are not going to get anything out of any safety training because your mind is already made up that it is a waste of time. 

Safety is an attitude. Chances are if you have unsafe work habits, then that unsafe attitude probably carries over into your personal life as well.


----------



## RoofingSafety (Oct 5, 2009)

phalanx said:


> You need to find safety training specific to roofing work. All OSHA 10 Hour Construction courses are general in nature. You get one hour per topic. One hour in fall protection is not enough time to be specific enough for roofers. It helps, but it doesn't go far enough. I know this because I am an authorized OSHA outreach trainer.
> 
> OSHA 10 Hour certificates (cards) are good forever. However, we all tend to forget what we learn over time. It is a good idea to repeat the training periodically to refresh your memory.
> 
> ...


Great - thanks for the direction. I explored the NRCA website and found free online courses for roofing fall protection. http://ow.ly/32wnh


----------



## phalanx (Oct 29, 2010)

RoofingSafety said:


> Great - thanks for the direction. I explored the NRCA website and found free online courses for roofing fall protection. http://ow.ly/32wnh


You are welcome. Thanks for providing the link. Maybe other members of this forum will take advantage of the freebie -- even Interloc!


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

phalanx said:


> You are welcome. Thanks for providing the link. Maybe other members of this forum will take advantage of the freebie -- even Interloc!


 Sorry, but i have common sense..


----------

